# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  cement/mortar slurry under/beside surface drains

## garryaquagj

I've put some surface drains (plastic, snap together), on 2 sides of a back yard 'terrace' area to catch runoff coming downhill in heavy rain. I need to put some slurry, (? - I guess),  under the drains, and beside on the uphill side, to make sure water is caught properly. Would an acrylic ready mix product be suitable, or better to mix a slurry of cement/sand etc. The uphill side is grassed (weeded) over thin topsoil, then clay/shale. 
Thanks for any tips.
garry

----------


## cyclic

> I've put some surface drains (plastic, snap together), on 2 sides of a back yard 'terrace' area to catch runoff coming downhill in heavy rain. I need to put some slurry, (? - I guess),  under the drains, and beside on the uphill side, to make sure water is caught properly. Would an acrylic ready mix product be suitable, or better to mix a slurry of cement/sand etc. The uphill side is grassed (weeded) over thin topsoil, then clay/shale. 
> Thanks for any tips.
> garry

  You will need to cement under the plastic drain and up both sides, 50 mm is enough, otherwise the drain will wash out of the ground in the first heavy shower. 
Mix the concrete 4 concrete blend to 1 cement and don't make it too wet as in slurry.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

If I understand you correctly, you are using a Reln or similar strip drain.  And the area is foot traffic only.  If that's the case, you have concrete them in properly, otherwise they'll pop out of the ground when you try to remove the covers to get out the inevitable leaves etc.  What I've done is levelled them on a bed of fine gravel, the poured concrete slurry (so make it wet) on both sides - so it'll require formwork unless you like using excess concrete.  Afterwards you can backfill and turf etc up to the edge of the concrete. 
Cheers 
Compleat

----------


## garryaquagj

thanks fellows - they are both helpful posts.
What mix did you use for the concreting Compleat? (Any stone in the concrete, or just sand/concrete/water).
thanks again,
gj

----------

